# How does OSI Quad Sealant perform?



## joecaption

Does it work yes. Is it the most miserable to work with caulking I've ever work with, yes.
This is what I use and never once had a problum with it and it cleans up with water.
http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=173&SubcatID=3


----------



## pkrapp74

The OSI is a good product. I always recommended the DAP Dynaflex 230. Extremely flexible.


----------



## HomeSealed

Holy cow! I guess that is the difference between pro and diy.:whistling2:
Quad is THE most commonly used caulk for window and siding installation by far, and for good reason. It is a very good product. It puts to shame anything made by DAP... Solar seal, Vulkem, and silcone are decent choices as well depending on application, but Quad is a very versatile, high-end caulk.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Quad is good stuff.

I am trying to get my guys off of it because of the fumes and VOC content but it does work well.

We are using something different now that is not commercially available but any of the good stuff that is out there will work well.


----------



## pkrapp74

Quad is a great product. I think Dynaflex is easier for people who don't caulk a lot.


----------



## rossfingal

Over the years -
I've dealt with "Quad", "Solar Seal 900", "Vulkem", and others.
What would be my choice (at the present, time) - Quad.
Availability!
Top on my "wish-list"? -
"Solar Seal 900"

Remember this -
I worked for a company who was a "Solar Seal", distributor - for, about
12 years.
I was, always carrying 10 to 20 cases. (Various, colors).
(They're color-match was - perfect!)
"Quad" is very good, though!
However, what "Windows on Wash", says -
"VOC" - "Volatile Organic Compounds" -
Nasty stuff!!!
But, it works!! 
Use "Quad".

Happy Holidays!

rossfingal


----------



## peleliu

rossfingal said:


> .....
> "Quad" is very good, though!
> However, what "Windows on Wash", says -
> "VOC" - "Volatile Organic Compounds" -
> Nasty stuff!!!
> But, it works!!
> Use "Quad".
> 
> rossfingal


Why is it "nasty stuff"? 

I don't know if this is new or not but Quad Advanced Formula Sealant is "Low VOC". It would be for external use so maybe this isn't an issue.

How is Quad as far as mildew resistance?


----------



## rossfingal

peleliu said:


> Why is it "nasty stuff"?
> 
> I don't know if this is new or not but Quad Advanced Formula Sealant is "Low VOC". It would be for external use so maybe this isn't an issue.
> 
> How is Quad as far as mildew resistance?


We're just speaking, from the perspective, of people who use it a lot.
It is good stuff!
"Mildew Resistance" -
I think it's very, resistant to "Mildew" -
It's very, resistant to "everything".
Proper, preparation of the surfaces to be sealed is important!
Good stuff!
Use it.

Happy Holidays!

rossfingal

(Keep your "skin", "hair", clothes away from it!)


----------



## joecaption

The reason I dislike it is, it sticks to everything including your hand, tools, clothes, ladders ect.
So when your trying to work on a ladder 2 or 3 storys up it no fun. If you put to much on and try to wipe it off it gets on the window frame, brick anything it touches.
Once I got it on the next day the customer complained it had turned yellow.
I never said it will not work, it's just a lot harder then the Alex 230, it does what it says it will do, which is stick to anything it touches.
Once we started using Alex 230 I've never had a call back and can do the same job far faster with less mess.
And I'm not a Weekend warrier, we buy at least 10 cases a year for anything from inside trim, replacement windows, around new vanity sinks ect.


----------



## HandyMa'am

*I won't use Quad again*

I used the sealant for the PVC trim on the replacement window that I installed, since it was right next to the PVC trim in the store. I hated it. It was very messy. I unfortunately read the label after I used it. It says "do not tool, feather or smear... " Ha! So, in other words, if you can get a perfect bead out of the tube, you're OK. That wasn't me. 

I didn't use mineral spirits or paint thinner to clean up. I used contractor's solvent. Not sure where you can get it. The big box stores don't carry it. It worked well, and doesn't have any hazardous ingredients, per OSHA.


----------



## carpdad

OSI quad, color matched, on vinyl siding. NJ and about 12 years on record. No separation from vinyl joints and no mildew or mold. On north side, whole wall was covered with mildew, but pressure washing returned everything to like new. Since then, I use osi on every kind of materials. I think it does well on concrete as well.
On glass to wood trim joints, I think osi must be tooled, or pressed in after taping. Osi can be tooled for a smooth finish within couple of minutes, I think as long as it wasn't under a direct sunlight. I clean the surface with acetone, tape with blue tape, then smooth the caulk. I have nitrile gloves and cut off the fingers for single uses. Have a newpaper or large garbage bag for dropping off paper towel and the masking tape. The caulk sticks to everything and will not wash off your clothes.


----------

